# Holly + BMW = NSFW?



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

a shoot for my friends BMW, but ended up being more of a hot girl shoot haha. sorry if this is NSFW, i dont think it really is? CC please.


----------



## NateS (Jun 9, 2010)

"Content Protected by Owner"


----------



## ghache (Jun 9, 2010)

picture not showing


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh shizzle! ill fix. sorry for the tease haha


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

does it work now? sorry im taking the picture off my website and theres a lock on it.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice work.

I really like the first shot, except for a few things.  Most people probably don't want to see the lights in the shot.  I don't necessarily mind the ground/road being in the foreground, but that plant isn't helping anything.  Also, your accent lights are too hot.  Her highlights are blown.  

I like the 2nd one as well, but the lights are still a bit bight and her face/eyes could use more light.


----------



## ghache (Jun 9, 2010)

i really like the first shot, like mike said, not everyone want to see the lights but i kinda like it


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I really like the first shot, except for a few things.  Most people probably don't want to see the lights in the shot.  I don't necessarily mind the ground/road being in the foreground, but that plant isn't helping anything.  Also, your accent lights are too hot.  Her highlights are blown.
> 
> I like the 2nd one as well, but the lights are still a bit bight and her face/eyes could use more light.



thanks mike, i like when getting critques from you, haha. 
i chose to put the lights in the shot because i think it gave like a glamour look. i have a bunch of other shots without the lights. also the shoot was on a small bridge. and there was no where else to put the lights.

yeah, that stupid bush thing was in the way. i want to cut it down but i was laying on the ground and too lazy to reach over and get it out of the picture, i guess im paying for it. i wish it was on the left or right side. then it would be ok.

yeah, i always make the back rim lights too bright for some reason. i think i like the look. i guess it makes it look more edgy, but i will try to lower it down next time i do this kind of set up.

and for the second pic, yeah i should of put a tad bit more light. 

its hard setting up the lights all alone and in a rush. so many factors you gotta think about too, i guess thats what practice is for. ill def use this knowledge for my future shoots.

thanks bigmike!




> i really like the first shot, like mike said, not everyone want to see  the lights but i kinda like it



thanks yeah i like the lights too, more of like a studio look.


----------



## ghache (Jun 9, 2010)

question, what type of strobe are they? ?

i spotted a couple of 250 watt strobe and i was wondering if there are powerfull enought for outdoor


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Jun 9, 2010)

cool shots but some skin work would go along way here.  Her legs and... "area" have a little much going on (weird crotch vein that is freaking me out.)


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

ghache said:


> question, what type of strobe are they? ?
> 
> i spotted a couple of 250 watt strobe and i was wondering if there are powerfull enought for outdoor




these are Alienbee 800s. pretty powerful. i use them out at noon time all the time. ill invest in some AB1600s later tho.
AlienBees: Illuminating the Galaxy with Professional Photographic Lighting Equipment


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 9, 2010)

GotaLuvThosPens said:


> cool shots but some skin work would go along way here.  Her legs and... "area" have a little much going on (weird crotch vein that is freaking me out.)



hahahaha, yeah that vein is pretty crazy. but yeah i should have smoothened the skin. dont know how to do it! can someone guide me in smoothing skin out, other than in Lightroom using the adjustment brush. do i just mask and blur in photoshop? it never turns out the way i want it.


----------



## ghache (Jun 9, 2010)

delizo23 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > question, what type of strobe are they? ?
> ...


 

*are you using 2 Vagabond II Portable Power System ? or only one..é. how many shot can you shoot before they goes dry?*


----------



## Machupicchu (Jun 9, 2010)

in photoshop make a new layer and then surface blur that layer. Adjust the setting so her features are still recognizable but the skin is butter. After that erase everything on the top(blurred) that you want to keep detail in, for these shots it would be everything but her skin, make sure you erase eyes, lips, hair, etc.. then adjust opacity to your liking.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Jun 9, 2010)

delizo23 said:


> GotaLuvThosPens said:
> 
> 
> > cool shots but some skin work would go along way here.  Her legs and... "area" have a little much going on (weird crotch vein that is freaking me out.)
> ...



Duplicate your layer.
Select the area you want to smooth (i use the magic wand and just select most of her skin)
Then use the glossian blur heavily
The go back with the eraser tool at about 60% opacity and go around the edges and anywhere you dont want blurred.  Go back over those areas as needed.
Then if it looks like too much in any areas use the eraser at a lower opacity percent wherever you want.
Once you have it how you like it you can flatten the layers.

Tressa


----------



## ghache (Jun 9, 2010)

thats allright i did look at the alienbees website for the specs. pretty impressive.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the two lights and stands showing in the frame on the first shot is a totally acceptable look. Pulling back and including a light, or more than one light, has become sort of a look in and of itself. I forget the name of the somewhat famous pro shooter who has made that one of his trademarks.


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 10, 2010)

ghache said:


> delizo23 said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...




im just using one vagabond. once i used 4 AB800s at full power. and it lasted all day.


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks guys for the tutorial on how to smoothen skin. im going to need that actually because i just shot a girl yesterday with pretty bad skin. I'm escited because i got a lot of new editing tool. i just recently purchased a macbook pro, a magic mouse, Photoshop CS5 and Adobe LightRoom 3! cant wait to edit! (im at work right now....)


----------



## ghache (Jun 10, 2010)

delizo23 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > delizo23 said:
> ...


 

wow, this is pretty impressive.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 10, 2010)

you really want to photoshop the vein. It is too distracting


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 10, 2010)

Just my 2 cents.... I like the strobe in the shot.


----------



## EFHATCH1990 (Jun 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I think the two lights and stands showing in the frame on the first shot is a totally acceptable look. Pulling back and including a light, or more than one light, has become sort of a look in and of itself. I forget the name of the somewhat famous pro shooter who has made that one of his trademarks.



This guy?: Brad Trent - Damn Ugly Photography

I like the lights showing in the first shot. That said the lighting is a bit bright, and the lighting on the model is a bit unflattering although she is very pretty and has some nice tats :thumbup:   maybe change the lighting you have on her it looks a little high but dont quote me on that I'm still a newb to lighting lol.


----------

